
Apple's Inductive Charging Patent Finally Surfaces - srikar
http://www.patentlyapple.com/patently-apple/2011/08/apples-inductive-charging-patent-finally-surfaces.html
======
jsmcgd
I'm confused. I thought the main advantage of using inductive charging is that
it could be a massive convenience boon. For example you could just place your
mobile device on a charging pad and return when it's charged. This solution
doesn't look to have any advantage over a standard charger. In fact it seems
much more cumbersome and fiddly.

What am I missing?

Edit: I hope I haven't come across as snarky. I'm just surprised that this is
what they've patented. I expected something else. Something more Apple and
less Heath Robinson.

~~~
beej71
Not snarky--I feel the same way. Maybe it's not for a product that they intend
to make, but just another piece for the patent portfolio?

